# Automotive painter needs advice on airless



## jwc55 (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi All
New here, and I know by definition that I'm the wrong type of painter for this forum, but I also know that most of you have forgot more about airless systems that I will ever know. Heres my problem... I spray a lot of vehicles with dripless oil undercoating and a product called " Fluid Film". I now want to take the show mobile. An onboard air compressor would take too much generator power, so I thought an airless system would be the answer. Trouble is ... which one? I don't just mean brand, but what size, etc. The folks at fluid film say that at least 2000 psi is req'd, and a 515 - 517 tip is best. Will the oil ruin the seals or packing or will it be a benefit? Would the pump and lines have to be cleaned out daily or could it be done at the end of the week? The system would be used every day. Any suggestions and guidance would be most appreciated.
Jim:confused1:


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Well, since I don't think this falls under the catagory of DIY'er, we'll keep this open. Call it "professional courtesy" between trades.

Any airless sprayer from a 390 series Graco/440 Titan, etc., will handle it for you. Go with the film mfg's recommendations for the tip sizes, maybe one of each until you get the airless learning curve down. (Not that difficult if you have automotive spraying experience.) I used to have a chart that showed comparisons between fluid needle/air cap and airless tips, but don't have it on hand. Google it.

Follow the sprayer mfg's recommendations on cleaning the pump/line/guns and you'll be fine. Might be able to find a used airless for a decent price on CL or local shops.


----------



## jwc55 (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks Wolfgang
Ironically the Graco 390 was one sprayer that I was leaning towards. Do you know if a portable 3000 watt generator will run the 390?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

jwc55 said:


> Thanks Wolfgang
> Ironically the Graco 390 was one sprayer that I was leaning towards. Do you know if a portable 3000 watt generator will run the 390?


Yes. There are concerns about surges and damage to the sprayer. You may want to look into good generators that won't cause damage.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

For the price of a 3000 watt you may as well upgrade to a 5000. Most 5000 watt gens have surge protection built in.


----------



## IHATE_HOMEDEPOT (May 27, 2008)

Had you considered either a gas powered compressor or gas powered airless? On the airless side they start off with more power than you probably need. You did not mention the viscosity of the fluid you need to spray.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Wolfgang said:


> Might be able to find a used airless for a decent price on CL or local shops.


There's _tons_ of stuff on e-bay if you want to look. :yes:


----------



## jwc55 (Mar 13, 2012)

IHATE_HOMEDEPOT said:


> Had you considered either a gas powered compressor or gas powered airless? On the airless side they start off with more power than you probably need. You did not mention the viscosity of the fluid you need to spray.


Yes, I did consider gas power as an option, but one of my markets would be in campgrounds, so I thought quiet would be best. The viscosity of the fluid film product is similar to thick latex, kind of looks like butterscotch pudding.


----------



## jwc55 (Mar 13, 2012)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> There's _tons_ of stuff on e-bay if you want to look. :yes:


Thanks Paul.... thats how a lot of the confusion came about in the first place LOL... too many choices and not enough knowledge!


----------



## jwc55 (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks guys.. your input has now got me with a Graco 390 and a 5000 watt generator on my short list. This leads me unfortunately, to my next problem. I need to have different wands for doing inside doors, quarter panels, etc. I'm thinking a quick connect fitting at the gun, a two foot whip with another quick connect, and then various length wands with 0.15" hole in nozzle. Does this sound feasible.


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

I've never seen a quick connect for an airless paint sprayer. Not saying they don't exist, I've just never seen one.


----------



## ibsocal (Apr 17, 2007)

This might could work out perfect for you.http://www.graco.com/Internet/T_PDB.nsf/SearchView/ProShot


----------



## MrPaint (Feb 19, 2012)

Before you jump into an airless, have you ever used one in this circumsatnce before? The reason I ask is the pattern is drastically different from an air atomized system. I'm assuming you will be spraying lots of angles, edges, nooks, etc and airless's don't feather and wrap around angles like air atomized systems. You may be really disappointed without a test run before you buy. Just food for thought.


----------



## ibsocal (Apr 17, 2007)

ibsocal said:


> This might could work out perfect for you.http://www.graco.com/Internet/T_PDB.nsf/SearchView/ProShot


http://www.kellsportproducts.com/Spraygun.html


----------



## jwc55 (Mar 13, 2012)

mpminter said:


> I've never seen a quick connect for an airless paint sprayer. Not saying they don't exist, I've just never seen one.


thats what I was afraid of. I definetley need that feature.


----------



## jwc55 (Mar 13, 2012)

ibsocal said:


> This might could work out perfect for you.http://www.graco.com/Internet/T_PDB.nsf/SearchView/ProShot


 thanks for the link... could work but it would require constant filling.


----------



## jwc55 (Mar 13, 2012)

MrPaint said:


> Before you jump into an airless, have you ever used one in this circumsatnce before? The reason I ask is the pattern is drastically different from an air atomized system. I'm assuming you will be spraying lots of angles, edges, nooks, etc and airless's don't feather and wrap around angles like air atomized systems. You may be really disappointed without a test run before you buy. Just food for thought.


 





















that is one of the reasons that I need the quick connects and the whip.












that is one of he


----------



## jwc55 (Mar 13, 2012)

ibsocal said:


> http://www.kellsportproducts.com/Spraygun.html


 Great link.. thanks. it mentions a wagner paint crew airless, I'll check that out as well. I have the other types shown, but they all require an air compressor.


----------



## jwc55 (Mar 13, 2012)

A big Thanks to all you guys! Maybe what I will do is go and rent an airless, do a little experimenting, and see where that gets me. At least now I have some knowledge to work with..:thumbup:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

jwc55 said:


> A big Thanks to all you guys! Maybe what I will do is go and rent an airless, do a little experimenting, and see where that gets me. At least now I have some knowledge to work with..:thumbup:


An_ excellent _idea! :thumbsup: Wish that I had thought to suggest it.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

All wands are screw on. the bigger problem might be the head size to get in the holes unless you go to a flat tip. if you go that way make sure you have GREAT filter system. And even with a 6" pole you can do a lot. There are some fairly thin poles. you might do a mokup with just pipe in what ever size pipe and tip before you go buing a pump and all and do sime mind game of spray inside some panels and so on
David


----------



## jwc55 (Mar 13, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> All wands are screw on. the bigger problem might be the head size to get in the holes unless you go to a flat tip. if you go that way make sure you have GREAT filter system. And even with a 6" pole you can do a lot. There are some fairly thin poles. you might do a mokup with just pipe in what ever size pipe and tip before you go buing a pump and all and do sime mind game of spray inside some panels and so on
> David


Thanks David...some good thinkin' there. You're absolutely right about the head size. Most access holes are 1/2 inch or smaller. and if I can't get the tip inside the panel, I won't be able to do the job properly. Drat... mmore obstacles.


----------



## Softy (Jul 19, 2009)

MrPaint said:


> Before you jump into an airless, have you ever used one in this circumsatnce before? The reason I ask is the pattern is drastically different from an air atomized system. I'm assuming you will be spraying lots of angles, edges, nooks, etc and airless's don't feather and wrap around angles like air atomized systems. You may be really disappointed without a test run before you buy. Just food for thought.


I agreed with that. At 515+ that produce 10+inches fan so there will be lots of over spray and waste. Not to mention regularly use of the cleaner will damage the piston shaft really fast.

I would recommend air driven sprayer from harbor freight. Will send you couple link later that works quite well and as you know it doesn't require cleaning.

As for genertor, just look for "voltage regulator". Most expensive brand like Honda will have it build in.

Question...I got Devilbiss pressure-feed gun for automotive that need new packing. Where's the good source for replacement parts? 

btw, you can rent the machine and test it.


----------



## jwc55 (Mar 13, 2012)

Hey thanks for your input. Regarding the DeVilbiss, there is a place out your way called Global tools or TCP Global Tools that should have what you need.


----------



## Chad_C (May 11, 2011)

jwc55 said:


> A big Thanks to all you guys! Maybe what I will do is go and rent an airless, do a little experimenting, and see where that gets me. At least now I have some knowledge to work with..:thumbup:


Just curious to see if you rented a sprayer and tested spraying the product. I work for Titan and we are always testing new products to find the best solution to spray them. Feel Free to repost or PM me if you need further assistance.


----------

